# For free, collection from Leeds only.



## colly (10 Sep 2018)

Would be interested in the helmet. I'm in Leeds.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2018)

colly said:


> Would be interested in the helmet. I'm in Leeds.


@colly User46386 has left the forum, she cannot reply to posts anymore.


----------



## colly (10 Sep 2018)

Thanks Pat.


----------

